# Clen during PCT????



## GMO (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been doing a bit of research on clen and found that some people recommend its use in a PCT regimen due to its supposed "anti-catabolic" properties.

The issue I have with this is that every time I use clen, I drop weight like a mofo.  To me, this doesn't seem ideal for a time when you are trying to maintain your hard earned gains.

Discuss...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm also curious.


----------



## Crank (Jun 25, 2011)

i use it during ptc. 

it helps even out the strength losses and makes it easier to transition. and clen hardens your muscles. i dont know if its permanent... but i enjoy not lossing 25% of my gains because the clen helps. 

i do lose body fat. its thermogenic. its not catabolic tho. so it helps me cut up too and maintain seemingly more mass... 

this is just what i have noticed.


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not have aas experience...yet at least. 

However, I do have clen experience. For me, it really hinders my work capacity and maximal strength after a couple of days. In any pct or on any cut, it is important to keep the weights heavy. Clen limits the ability to do so (for me), so I would avoid it in pct, so you can maintain your intensity and ultimately, your size. 

Another thing, catabolism will come down to your calorie intake. If you are implying that you are going to cut during pct, keep protein up, weights heavy, and use albuterol instead lol. 

If you don't intend to cut, just keep the calories at maintenance with sufficient protein and lift hard, then you will have a better time keeping your gains.


----------



## Crank (Jun 25, 2011)

its not supposed to make you lazy... pro cyclists inject liquid clen on the course to keep the blood oxygen rich and give them some more stamina. 

note: 
Clenbuterol is a β2 agonist with some structural and pharmacological similarities to epinephrine and salbutamol, but its effects are more potent and longer-lasting as a stimulant and thermogenic drug. It causes an increase in aerobic capacity, central nervous system stimulation, and an increase in blood pressure and oxygen transportation. It increases the rate at which body fat is metabolized, simultaneously increasing the body's BMR. It is commonly used for smooth muscle relaxant properties. This means that it is a bronchodilator and tocolytic. It is usually used in dosages anywhere from 20-60 micrograms a day when prescribed.


this property of it helps me stay focused in the gym. plus i usually do more cardio off cycle. so thats a plus too


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jun 25, 2011)

The property of reading about its supposed benefits helps you stay focused? Placebo? Lol, jk. Reading the properties, yeah it sounds great. Show me the clen studies done on humans? I am just relaying my experiences with it. 

I am not sure where you got lazy from, but I said it limits my work capacity and maximal strength. I have used albuterol and did not have this problem. Btw, albuterol actually has backing in humans regarding strength. Though, I agree with your copy paste, clen burns fat much faster.

edit: OP, as you can see, there are differing opinions on the use of clen in pct. You know how it affects you, so if it doesn't limit you in the gym, like it does me, listen to Crank.


----------



## Crank (Jun 25, 2011)

true. it does effect peeps differently. personally i love the feeling of clen. gives me a shaky hand but everything else is good to me lol.


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> I've been doing a bit of research on clen and found that some people recommend its use in a PCT regimen due to its supposed "anti-catabolic" properties.
> 
> The issue I have with this is that every time I use clen, I drop weight like a mofo. To me, this doesn't seem ideal for a time when you are trying to maintain your hard earned gains.
> 
> Discuss...


 
Clen helps my veins become more visible. I think it helps recover time for me because of the heartrate inscrease + bloodflow. At this moment I'm taking 80 mcgs of liquid clen ED. I've actually not cared about all of the lost water weight from doing Test bc the Clen is making my muscles look fuller.


----------



## lancer1 (Jun 25, 2011)

interesting results.


----------



## MDR (Jun 25, 2011)

I am not interested in dropping weight during PCT, so no, I do not think the timing is right for Clen. My concern during PCT is restarting natural Test production and retaining gains.  My feeling is that using Vitamin C to control the Cortisol issues during this time is sufficient.


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jun 25, 2011)

Crank said:


> true. it does effect peeps differently. personally i love the feeling of clen. gives me a shaky hand but everything else is good to me lol.



Lol, I know what you mean. In a sick way I like it when I am having trouble punching the 'right' keys on the keyboard because I can't stay still lol.

It definitely is great for fat loss. You got it even better since it doesn't do you wrong in the gym.


----------



## GMO (Jun 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> I am not interested in dropping weight during PCT, so no, I do not think the timing is right for Clen. My concern during PCT is restarting natural Test production and retaining gains.  My feeling is that using Vitamin C to control the Cortisol issues during this time is sufficient.



^^^This was my train of thought as well...


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 26, 2011)

I loved clen when I tried it during pct. I feel like I didn't lose any muscle mass only fat. My strength even went up while on it. And I loved the pumped up/ slight jittery feel from it.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 5, 2011)

For you that used it in PCT, did you run it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off or all the way through? I saw on another forum one guy recommend 40mcg ED throughout PCT, however I've never ran clen so I would start low and go higher plus I want to keep my BP down, I have a doc appt soon and I need my BP good. How much can the clen raise the BP?

Also did you bros dose all the clen in the AM? I would do upon waking, I already have insomnia so I wouldn't want to take that any later then possible.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

The "anti catabolic" issue is a myth.  It doesn't work that way.

The best thing you can do during your PCT is to reduce the total days and volume of training (3 days in the gym is enough), increase sleep, eat, do ZERO cardio, drink 10g of BCAA'S between every meal and before bed, take vitamin C and creatine.

Other than that it's going to take time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm surprised CT hasn't chimed in yet. Apparently clen is NOT anti-catbolic. To me, I don't think any "Stimulant" in PCT would be a good call. I'm trying to retain all the weight I can and that's hard enough without clen.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 5, 2011)

I also want to add that I tried benadryl to continue taking clen longer than two weeks and it completely didn't work for me. I guess only ketofen(spelling?) Works for clearing out the receptors.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 5, 2011)

How about clen solely after pct for fat loss? Would you follow the 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off?

Sent from my phone.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> How about clen solely after pct for fat loss? Would you follow the 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off?
> 
> Sent from my phone.


 

I wouldn't.  I would never even use clen.  The sides are terrible for some plus the heart issues....it's just not worth it.  ECA is the answer, works better than clen without the long half life and FAR fewer sides.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 5, 2011)

CT said:


> I wouldn't.  I would never even use clen.  The sides are terrible for some plus the heart issues....it's just not worth it.  ECA is the answer, works better than clen without the long half life and FAR fewer sides.



Interesting, I ran a ECA and didn't feel much from it I felt I lost too much muscle, 2nd time I felt sick after a few days I'm not sure if it was from ECA but I stopped.


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jul 6, 2011)

Clen burns fat faster than ECA, but ECA helps suppress appetite. Clen doesn't do that. 

In theory, ECA could be better for some people if it allows them to adhere to a routine for longer. Otherwise at the same calorie level, clen works better in terms of fat loss. 

I do feel that ECA is simply a better choice for most people. You do not have to worry about cycling off of it and it doesn't have the same negative sides.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Interesting, I ran a ECA and didn't feel much from it I felt I lost too much muscle, 2nd time I felt sick after a few days I'm not sure if it was from ECA but I stopped.


 

You don't lose muscle on ECA, it doesn't work that way, unless your calories are too low and you're not on any gear.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 6, 2011)

CT said:


> I wouldn't. I would never even use clen. The sides are terrible for some plus the heart issues....it's just not worth it. ECA is the answer, works better than clen without the long half life and FAR fewer sides.


 
This sounds like good advice.

I'm a newbie, but I am only taking 12.5 mgs E (Bronkaid) and 100 mgs C on workout days to start off with, and this stuff is _strong_!

I was thinking of trying Clen ...but maybe not


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 6, 2011)

thepunisher000 said:


> Clen burns fat faster than ECA, but ECA helps suppress appetite. Clen doesn't do that.
> .



This is what I ment CT, it suppressed my appetite so much that I lost muscle as well doing the ECA stack, just was never hungry or anything.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 7, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> This is what I ment CT, it suppressed my appetite so much that I lost muscle as well doing the ECA stack, just was never hungry or anything.


 

You'll have to put on your big boy pants and force that stuff down your throat, that's how I roll.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

CT said:


> force that stuff down your throat, that's how I roll.


 






You heard it boys. That's how CT rolls!


----------



## bmsimon (Jul 7, 2011)

so for everyone who has used clen during PCT and lost fat, what was your diet/training like?


----------

